# Borderlands 3



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 28, 2019)

So, Borderlands 3 has finally been announced! Anyone else who spent dozens/hundreds of hours in previous Borderlands games and can't wait for the BL3?

Also, a remastered version of Borderlands 1 is coming out on the 3rd of April.

Jacob


----------



## Gemtree (Sep 15, 2019)

Such a good game so far


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Sep 15, 2019)

I didn't have time to play it properly yet, but so far am not disappointed. Exactly what I expected it to be and more. I think that Gearbox did a great job.

Jacob


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 5, 2019)

Haven't got to Bl3 yet. But life, priorities, kids, and plants have made it this way. I enjoy it. But it's on my to do list. I've smashed the fist 2 Bl's, I'll get to the 3rd eventually.


----------

